# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Vé máy bay đi Bangkok - Thái lan giá rẻ 0946 894 805

## vmbgreen

*Đại lý cấp 1, phòng vé Greencanal, đặt vé trực tuyến, giao vé tận nơi, miễn phí. Đặt vé, xuất vé 24/24h, call: 0946 894 805 (MS Đoàn) hoặc 04 3724 6521 (giờ hành chính), báo giá vé máy bay đi Bangkok - Thái Lan:*

Hạng đặt chỗ *L* : 170$ ++(Khứ hồi 3 tháng)
Hạng đặt chỗ *T* : 140$ ++(Khứ hồi 1 tháng)
Hạng đặt chỗ *N* : 110$ ++(Khứ hồi 1 tháng)

Chúng tôi cam kết đem lại cho khách hàng những dịch vụ tốt nhất. Với mong muốn mang lại nhiều lợi ích cho khách hàng, đại lý vé máy có nhiều ưu đãi dành cho khách hàng :

- Đặt chỗ và giữ chỗ miễn phí cho khách hàng.
- Giảm giá cho những đoàn khách gồm nhiều người.
- Giao vé tận nơi miễn phí cho những khách hàng trong khu vực nội thành.

Nhằm tạo điều kiện thuận lợi cho khách hàng mua vé, cung cấp đa dạng dịch vụ *bán vé máy bay trực tuyến.*

*Tham khảo thêm tại* ve may bay gia re, ve may bay di han quoc, ve may bay di nhat ban*,* ve may bay di uc*,* ve may bay di quang chau, ve may bay di paris, ve may bay di my, ve may bay di seoul, ve may bay di sydney, ve may bay di thai lan,ve may bay di lao, ve may bay di bac kinh, ve may bay trong nuoc, ve may bay ha noi - sai gon gia re, ve may bay sai gon - ha noi gia re.

*Liên hệ: Công ty TNHH Thương Mại và Du lịch Green canal travel*
*Địa chỉ: 1/429 Kim Mã, Ba Đình, Hà Nội*
*Tel: 04 3724 6521* - *04 3724 5292*
*Mobile: 01266 200 333/ 0946 894 805 (MS Đoàn)*
*Y!M: greencanaltour02/ greencanaltour/ greencanal_vn*

Tags:
Ve Khuyen Mai Di BangkokVe Khuyen Mai Di Thai LanVe May Bay Bangkok Gia ReVe May Bay Di BangkokVe May Bay Di Thai LanVe May Bay Gia ReVe May Bay Thai Lan Gia Re

----------

